# Ask DBS Talk: Is 1 re-boot a day currently normal for the 921?



## Schaefling (Jan 4, 2004)

I am averaging about one reboot a day where I get the gray screen with the "X" in the middle. This reboot seems to happen for a host of reasons but it is rare for me to go a whole day without one of these reboots happening. Is this normal for the 921 with the L1.45 software version? 

So far the 921 has always rebooted just fine when this happens but I am a little concerned about these daily reboots. With my 501 PVR reboots were a pretty rare thing so these daily reboots are a litttle bit disconcerting for me.

Schaefling


----------



## fjerina (Dec 20, 2003)

I have been having to reboot my 921 once every day or so and sometimes it reboots itself. Hope the new software upgrade will resolve most of this.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

2 reboots in the past 10 days but those were triggered by me doing known bad stuff that triggers the reboot. Otherwise I have had a very stable experience.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

One reboot for me in the last 2 weeks.

Reason: No channels showing up at all, just a blank screen. Pulled smart card and all is well again. My 921 is in the bedroom until a few more software revs come out thus it gets only light duty but it is left on 24/7 and we have 2 timers set for each week.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

It would be interesting to know if there is a link between certain features and reboots. In particular OTA timeshifting/viewing. Some people have a lot of multipath issues, and others (like me) live in an area where pretty much all the stations come from one central transmission farm.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

I get a reboot every 2 weeks usually after doing too many OTA channel changes. I have had my 921 since the first week of availability and had only 1 truly spontaneous reboot.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

Had mine installed since last Thursday. Have had 2 reboots, both occurred when I was fiddling with OTA channels. 

I was doing more than simply tuning them in. I was trying to get lock and messing with my attic antenna and moving back and forth between satellite locals and OTA locals, among other things. 

So far no reboots of any sort that would be considered "spontaneous".


----------



## Schaefling (Jan 4, 2004)

I sometimes get re-boots simply from watching taped material and re-boots happen when watching both satellite and OTA recorded material. 

Anyone else experiencing re-boots while watching recorded material? I know Mark Lamutt mentioned this but has anyone else experienced this problem?


----------



## rudolpht (Nov 6, 2002)

I have a reboot (blue light) every time I'm on travel every two-three days, but I record a show nightly so it is hard to correlate except for the ruined split movies   . I have only had to force a reboot once and have never experienced a spontaneous reboot while watching.


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

I have had mine installed since friday..... One reboot aday is what i am averaging. Everytime was when changing channels ???? Gerry


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

Schaefling said:


> I sometimes get re-boots simply from watching taped material and re-boots happen when watching both satellite and OTA recorded material.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing re-boots while watching recorded material? I know Mark Lamutt mentioned this but has anyone else experienced this problem?


Yes. Confirmed. This has happened several times. I was not touching the remote or doing aything at all. Just watching. I've seen it:

1. While watching recorded material.
2. While simply watching an OTA station.
3. While watching an OTA program for which I had pressed 'record' to record on the fly.

.....G


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

I have had the worst luck when watching pre-recording HD material. I'll be watching it and all of a sudden it will just FREEZE and then reboot. SJ


----------



## anderdea (Jan 13, 2004)

I've had 3 reboots in the last 8 days. Once while watching recorded material (HD) Once while just watching CBS HD Channel live, not recording, and once while watching HD OTA ABC and recording two HD sources (HBOHD and CBSHD. The consistancy in my case has been related only to HD viewing ether recorded or live.
Don


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

My rate of re-booting seems to be escalating as the hard drive fills.


----------



## Fleetfeather (Feb 10, 2004)

You nailed it -- rebooting is the biggest problem I've had. It happens often, about once a day, if I'm watching for an extended period. I will be doing nothing and it will happen, whether its on OTA or not. There seems to be no rhythm or reason to it. It first occurred while watching the Super Bowl  I hope they fix it soon!!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Fleetfeather - that's what the next software version will be all about.


----------



## Fleetfeather (Feb 10, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Fleetfeather - that's what the next software version will be all about.


I don't want to make seem I'm complaining. Overall, I'm very pleased.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No worries.


----------

